# Price increases Rossmans



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

As with anything, shop around.


----------



## robinh (Jun 19, 2014)

You are right Barry and I will be shopping around now.I have always tried to support the local people,but when they go up that much without even an explanation or anything but still keep thanking their customers for their support.There are a lot of people trying to get into beekeeping that do not have the resources to make their own,or much money, it really makes it tough to get started or to expand once they do get into it.JMO


----------

